# Bakers Cyst Aspiration?



## caromissunc1 (Oct 7, 2011)

What is the appropriate code for when a doctor does an aspiration of a Baker's cyst instead of an excision?
Help please!  Thanks!


----------



## scooter1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Reader Questions: Avoid Ganglion Code for Baker's Cyst   (May 2008)

Question: Which CPT code applies to aspiration of a Baker's cyst?
Connecticut Subscriber
Answer: Assuming this was a puncture aspiration, your best bet is 20610 (Arthrocentesis, aspiration and/or injection; major joint or bursa [e.g., shoulder, hip, knee joint, subacromial bursa]).
Watch out: Many coders mistakenly choose 20612 (Aspiration and/or injection of ganglion cyst any location). But a ganglion cyst and Baker's cyst are not the same, so this code choice is not accurate. A Baker's cyst is a [...]

Hope this helps !


----------

